# Digitizer



## Obaterista93 (Jul 25, 2011)

I cracked the digitizer on my phone, and I'm not quite sure to do. I've replaced a digitizer before, but the screen was far less responsive, borderline unusable. I could get a new LCD panel, but for that price I might as well buy a new phone off of eBay(gnex around $325, rezound around $375). Opinions?


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Obaterista93 said:


> I cracked the digitizer on my phone, and I'm not quite sure to do. I've replaced a digitizer before, but the screen was far less responsive, borderline unusable. I could get a new LCD panel, but for that price I might as well buy a new phone off of eBay(gnex around $325, rezound around $375). Opinions?


In just about every instance I've seen of users replacing digitizers themselves, the touch sensitivity and detection on the screen ends up being noticably worse than that with the original. Unless you're really set on the bolt and can find one cheap online, a newer phone is your best option imho.

*Sent from Thunderbolt 4G*


----------



## Obaterista93 (Jul 25, 2011)

Man, that sucks. And the worst part is that my upgrade isn't til March of 2013. I'm assuming I'm going to have to sink a few paychecks into this so I might as well do it right. Any suggestions on what to buy?


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Obaterista93 said:


> Man, that sucks. And the worst part is that my upgrade isn't til March of 2013. I'm assuming I'm going to have to sink a few paychecks into this so I might as well do it right. Any suggestions on what to buy?


Well, again, I don't recommend doing the repair yourself as there's been a high rate of failure by so many others replacing thunderbolt digitizers. However, If you're sure you want to give it a try anyway, try this:

http://www.repairsuniverse.com/htc-thunderbolt-4g-lcd-touch-screen-digitizer-replacement.html

Buying the digitizer and lcd together is going to run you higher, but is a better idea than replacing just the digitizer alone as buying the parts together from the same manufacturer lessens the possibility of a size/ adhesive surface mismatch. I know of a FEW successful repairs of this nature for the thunderbolt done using repairsuniverse parts. Repairsuniverse is reputabable and includes an instructional video for both the lcd and digitizer replacement procedures with the purchase. Admittedly, repairsuniverse parts are available cheaper yet through ebay, but I recommend sticking with a purchase directly from the manufacturer for support reasons.

*Sent from Thunderbolt 4G*


----------



## defcon888 (Sep 28, 2011)

Why can't you use your insurance?. It is only $100, but you get it the next day and while it is a refurb one, it won't VOID your insurance. I just replaced mine last week. I had a BAD screen....not cracked. I could have paid $100 to have someone else do it, but it was much better to just get a new one!


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

If you get one, try to get the kind that have the digitizer and lcd together so it's all one swappable piece. Stores on ebay sell both combined together for you which mitigates the hardest part for you--attaching the digitizer and lcd together.


----------



## Obaterista93 (Jul 25, 2011)

Last time I did it, I simply got the digitizer and went the route of heating the glue with a hairdryer and all that crap, and in the end it barely worked anyway. It definitely wasn't worth the hassle. I think for now, I'm gonna replace the LCD/digitizer, but also save up for a few weeks and buy a new phone unsubsidized. I'll have my tbolt as a backup in case anything happens to my new phone, as well as a phone out of contract. Buying subsidized phones is completely not worth it, but til this point I haven't really had a choice.


----------



## mystakilla (Jul 17, 2011)

Ive replaced many screens on the bolts, one of the easiest phones to handle but i highly recommend the combo (digitizer + lcd together), for the price you cant beat it, works perfect and its much easier to do, takes maybe 45 minutes to do whole phone. I have always bought the combo off amazon, i forget the sellers name but they ship fast and ive never had a problem with their equipment.

On a second note, you do have to weigh the options of price, the combo package i use to buy was like 57 bucks, considering the phone is getting older maybe the price has dropped but also consider the age of the phone, is it worth it to you.


----------



## bond32 (Jul 14, 2011)

Go with the rezound. Check Craigslist maybe? Just my w cents.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------

